# Seat ibiza clima codes



## dava2 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would apreciate it if someone could give me the list with the codes of the hidden info climatronic 
(0-51) 
for seat ibiza/cordoba mk4 or for skoda fabia-vw polo i'm not sure if they are the same..


----------



## dava2 (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## mal4ugan4o (Nov 18, 2009)

noone...


----------



## Nymph (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope this is something about the instruments of vehicles. I know quite least about it else I would have given you information about it for sure.


----------

